#  , :    3  (9 ) 2010.

## .

*,* *             3  2010 .*.        . 

*    !*

 .     ()  .       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

   ,      ,         2010    .


  ,    ()  ,     ,   .         ()!    .

----------


## .

* 1.  * 
*!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .*           ,     ,     ,  .      6%     

     15%  !     

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .

* 2.   :*
1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .

3.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 (( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

4.           .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

6.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    1  (.. 30  ).    

7.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    1  (.. 30  )   

* 3.     :*
  !  :Smilie:           25 .
,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !      6%     


* 4.     :*
,     3 : 

1.   ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .

* 5.     :*
1.          .  Ė1152016 (  :  137  08.12.08 
( .     19.11.2009  119))    20 .     25 . 

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . . 

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .

* 7.     :*
1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .

2.        ,     (      ).  -1153003 ( 95  16.09.2008)  . .

* 8.     :*
,     7 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .

----------

!!

----------


## MariL

, ,    .
              ,    .
   .

----------


## tratatyshka

,   )))   ,     ,    ))))))))))

----------


## DAFNA777

..    ))
    ....       ..  ))

----------


## Taleka

!!!
    : 
             ,     4-   10   / ?     :Frown:

----------


## .

/  , .    ,

----------


## Taleka

,      :Big Grin: 
       -1:
       .    ???

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## Taleka

.     :Redface: 
         ,   4-  (     ). .  .  ?         ((

----------

-  ,    .



> ,


-->    

...




> 4-  (     ).


       ;
:



> - ,   , 
>    ()  .


...




> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## 26

!
   .  ,   ,  . .   .
  . 2  : (-6%)   ().   .    ( - ).   (    6% )       . 
:      (6%-)    (   50%)       ,  ().   . ,     . ,   .     - 80686 ,   - 8 159 .         ?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------


## 26

,     ,   ?
   :     -            ,         ,  -  .  ?

----------


## .

,   .   ,        ,  .



> ?


   ?

----------

!!!    ,  :     6%,       39000, .   2340 .    117000,  : (117000*0,06)-2340=4680 .           4680,  5460,  780 .  9   221000,  (221000*0,06)-2340-5460=5460. 
       , ..         . 
1.       9 ?      ?
2.     9     9002,25.      ?        ... .
  .

----------


## 26

> ,   .   ,        ,  .


     ,    .   6%-   .
   , ,   :Smilie: .
, -  ...   -  , . 
  .

----------


## 26

> ?


  - 100000.
 - 97000 .
  - 7500 .
: -4500 .
      ""? 100000   -4500.?
   .

----------


## .

> 1.       9 ?      ?


 .



> 9     9002,25.      ?


         50%.   9     13260.    ,       13260/2   .  ,         ,    ,      ,    



> ,    .   6%-   .


 -  .           .   ,    - . 



> ""?


 ,

----------

9002,25 .          9 ?     ,    .

----------


## .

,

----------

.    ,      1170?    4 .     3000,75            ?

----------


## .

-

----------

, -1      ?     ,      ?

----------


## .

.     .       :Smilie:

----------

,      " "?       ...

----------


## .

,   2   .   ( 60,2) ?    ?  :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

2  ,    ;
   ""

----------


## .

...     ,   2  ...

----------


## .

*.*,     - ?     .

----------


## .

> ,      " "?       ...


   ?         .
     .  ,   ,

----------


## .

""       07  2008. 201""   -   6000, 2= 0,9. .     .

----------


## .

15  ,

----------


## EugeneD

...         ?   100  ,     - .    -    !

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/198508/  ,     .
     28.07.2009

----------


## .

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/198508/  ,     .
>      28.07.2009


!!!!

----------


## EugeneD

> 28.07.2009


   !  - ,    ?   ... http://www.klerk.ru/doc/region/4105

----------


## .

.   ,  .         :Frown:

----------


## EugeneD

,     ,       -   !  99%,   -  .      .      -          .  edorogov@yandex.ru ...

----------


## .

?   ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## EugeneD

,   100      ...       :Frown: ...

----------


## .



----------


## ellenka36

> ,      " "?       ...


 -   ,   ***"...            " :yes: 

    :   ! ))            ! :Wow:

----------

, :               .       3   ?     ,      ?

----------


## ellenka36

.    9    .     1.

----------

,        3-    ,   .     ,          ?

----------

3 ?

----------


## ellenka36

? -     ))   ,   ,    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## EugeneD

> 


 !      100  ...

----------


## EugeneD

**  -         ,     .

----------

!  :          ,      4 ? -    3?

----------


## ellenka36

3-.     3-.      4-!  4- .

----------


## __

,                ? 
   2    , ,      ,        .

----------


## .



----------


## S-17

9        ?
     -          .       9 ?

     6%

----------


## .



----------


## -

!   .  1    20 000,  2 - 40 000,  3        12003 (10392 -  , 1039,2 - , 571,56 - ),  ,  35 000.     12 003. ?      ? :EEK!:

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------


## Tatyana-buh

9 .     ,  6 ?

----------


## .



----------

,:
1.   -1     XML ?
2.  ,    ,  ( ?).    .

3.    -  ?   ?

 .

----------


## Feminka

> -  ?   ?


,   .

----------

> ,   .


    ,    .   (  )    ""(  )     ...


, ,        10000 ? ?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:    , -1  ???
 ,      .      ,    -1

----------


## MikleV

,  -1     ...

         .....(    ...)

,  ,                   .

,  ,      :
PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087---DCK-00007-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML - -1 (.. ,   - 7)


PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087---DCK-00008-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087---DCK-00009-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
 - ,   8  9

  ,   ,          -1

----------


## .

.   ,    -1      ,   ,    50

----------

,  .     (,  )        .
   -1    ! 10003, , ?

----------


## MikleV

,    !

  ,     :-)  -  .

 1,  ,      ,   ,    ...

         ....

,  - .    4 .         -           ,    -          .  ...
,    3000         -       ...

----------


## EugeneD

> 


  , ,  100%!     :       (  ),   .     ,   .    ...     ,   -  1.     "--,      2,  ,  ..."     -  2...

----------

-.  -.
1.  -    ,   . 
,   10    ,    .  :  !!!!
2.  -      ((((   .   -   , .  . ,        1-2 .      .       "   " -     ,           .          .

----------

,        3-    ,   .     ,          ?

----------


## EugeneD

3-  , .  ...

----------

,  !
 "",        ....    ,    * :*    ?!!  :Wow: 
  ,     ...    ,     . ,  .

----------


## Larik

.   ,    ,   . . ,  .   ,     
1)   , 
2)   01.10.2010, 
3)    01.09.2010  .

----------


## .

.     . 
    ,

----------


## Larik

. ...      ... .

----------

> , ,  100%!     :       (  ),   .     ,   .    ...     ,   -  1.     "--,      2,  ,  ..."     -  2...


     ,   ,   .
      ,    ,.     .      .

----------

> .     . 
>     ,


   .    ,       . ,  .
      !
    .

----------


## .

.       :Smilie:

----------

> .


   , ()      !   .       (    ).

----------


## Sofiy

3 .         ,     .
    ,   .

----------


## .

,          2

----------


## so.nata

, ,    4-   :Wink: 

1.  I.     ,         "  "   ""? 

 ,  , ..        .   ?        .

----------


## connat

-4-,   -  ?  2?

----------


## .

> , ,    4-  
> 
> 1.  I.     ,         "  "   ""? 
> 
>  ,  , ..        .   ?        .


 




> -4-,   -  ?  2?


.   ,

----------


## connat

3   ?          ?  ,  - ..     ..

----------


## .

,  3   .    ,   ?

----------

.  ,  ,      ()       .    6  (  ) 2 , 10 , 3  .      -     6     (1-) ,       (9 )  -      6     9....   :Redface: 
        11       :Smilie:

----------


## -

> !   .  1    20 000,  2 - 40 000,  3        12003 (10392 -  , 1039,2 - , 571,56 - ),  ,  35 000.     12 003. ?      ?


   -     ?

----------


## .

.    3/4,    9 ,

----------

. , ,    ?
     ,  2 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Kulan

"       "    ?

----------


## .

- , -  ...   ,  .
    .

----------


## Kulan

.      ,    .    - ?

----------

!   :

,  6%,  23 ,           :Frown:  .      .  :        . 
      .       (        ). 

  ,    15       .          , ,   ( , ,         ). ?
        . ?

 : 
    ? ,     ,    ? 
  :       ? 

  ,     -     ...    .   :Smilie:

----------

> ,  6%,  23 
>      .


  :yes: 



> ,    15       .


 :yes: 



> 


 



> . ?


   20- 

...

 
 -

----------

-  6%,  , ,   ,     25  -    ?  - ?        ,          . .        ??

----------


## _

!
 .        2  (  ),          .    ,    3-  ,  .

  , 6%

----------


## Andyko



----------


## SivKa

.  -,         3    ,       (6%)  9 .?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## SivKa

:Smilie:

----------

,    (-)      .2?

----------


## .



----------


## Evgeny208

,    .     ,         ,    ,       .

     ( 15%,  ).     , . .   ,     .
    ( )  (60 . .)  .          300 . .

            :
  1  346.17     ( - )  ,           ,   ,                   ,     ,                         ,      .

,       . 
  ?
,

----------


## .

*Evgeny208*,   ,       .    ?   :Frown: 
     ,       ,     .

----------


## Evgeny208

3             .          .

 ,    ,     .
     (     ),   ,     ,        ?

----------

.   ,   ,  .       ,        .          ?

----------

> .   ,   ,  .       ,        .          ?


 ,   ,          !!   ???

----------


## Andyko

9 ?

----------

!!       - ,   ,  ,       )))

----------


## Larik

,

----------


## artanya

!   .       ,          .  ,  1         .       ,     ,   31.03.  ,      2     ,   (    )    .26  212         ""    2 .    26,   ,     .     .?    ,         ,     :              189     ,       !         . ...

----------


## artanya

.    .      1 .   2  5       ,  .   .     1    .     ?  ?          .

----------


## JuliaNY

!
  ,   . , .
  (-6%)   .   .  6000 .        .
1.         6%?
2.    ?
3.         ?
  " " . .

----------


## Andyko

> 


,    ...?

1. 
2.  
3.

----------


## Evgeny208

,      3    .

          ? ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Evgeny208

,

----------


## Oksj

.    15%,  15.09.10,   .    20.10     ?    , ?

----------


## .

*Oksj*,        .  ,    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Oksj

> *Oksj*,        .  ,    ?


 ,    ?      ,       ( ...)

----------


## .

*Oksj*,     ?



> 3.     :
> 
> *  !*           25 .
> ,    ,    ,      ,  ,     .       !      6%


        ?   :Frown:

----------


## Ju-lianna

"-".     15,     ,      .      10%, ..        ,          ,.. 15%? :Hmm:

----------

15,     . - 5 .   10

----------


## Ju-lianna

,         15-  .  ,   ,  .

----------


## .

10%  1  2010.           :Frown:

----------


## Ju-lianna

..        ,     ,       10%,        ,           15?         ,    ?     -            ....

----------


## .

10%,    .

----------


## Ju-lianna

*.*,       :Smilie:

----------


## Oksj

*.*,    ?    ? - ,    /  -

----------


## EugeneD

...

----------


## Oksj

,

----------


## misterchalker

,      .     ,      .          .

----------


## .

*misterchalker   * ,      .   .  -  ?

----------


## 1983

,       92.1,   ,      .    3 ,  .   9 ,     ,    .

----------


## misterchalker

> misterchalker ,      .   .  -  ?


  ,           .  , ,            .,       ,  .

----------


## 1983

93.2

----------


## .

*misterchalker   * ,      9   .       .   ,   ,  ,    .       ,   .      .
   .    .
* 1983*,

----------


## Veta_001

1)   ..  ..,  . - .  ..,    2  ?!
2)    . 65 000 (++  ..), 
 .  - 130, 
  .    ((( 
  .10 " "    ?
3)     ??? (((

----------


## Veta_001

.      .    :Wow:  !!!!

----------


## Larik

> .      .    !!!!


    ?

----------


## Veta_001

,  ...
  .   .    , . 
        ,   4     ?!

----------


## Larik

15    ....

----------


## Veta_001

4  :
1)      (130 ,  65 000)
2)  \   130  ???
     ,     ,   4  ?!
.

----------


## .

,        4 .
        -

----------


## Veta_001

:Redface:             ?!  :Love:    .

----------


## .



----------


## Veta_001

:Wink:  . :Redface:

----------


## misterchalker

*.* ,           ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------


## paf

.
, ,   (  ).
   6%.  -   ,      (    .).    30 ,   15 .
1.     .      ,       ,     ?
2.  2     ?
3.     .       ,          ,   .      ,   . 
  4-         ? 
(,            .     4   -    :Frown: .)
4.     .        ,   . 
  -1    1  2,    " 1" .110 ("      ")  .113       ,  .140 ("    ")  .143    (     )?
    .

----------


## .

1. 
2. 
3.  ,        .     ,      4 
4.      ,          .

----------


## misterchalker

!!!

----------


## misterchalker

,  .

----------


## .

.  -  212-.

----------


## misterchalker

,.

----------


## .

, ,        .   ,   4 .
 !

----------


## Feminka

> 


,  .

----------

! 
,   ......

          2 .      52.45.1  52 (..    2  )  ?

----------


## .

> ,  .


..,    ,       ,   4-, -1,  ,   ?     (,  2-)?

----------


## .

** , . 
*.*,     .

----------


## EugeneD

-      ...      -  ...    .

----------


## .

!

----------


## Bellis

, .    .      .

   -  

*1.*   ?
*2.  * ,      - 000?
*3.   .*      ?   ,           .
*4.   *  - 23 ( ), ?
*5.   * ,   ?
* 6.   * ,       -  ?
*7.   -     ?*

            ,     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

1.        
2.    .        
3.   , .       
5.  .  
6. ..2
7.

----------


## Bellis

> 1.        
> 2.    .


     ,  .  ,      ,   .

  , !

----------


## zy

.  .   +.   . -.        ,     .          ?

----------


## lenchicos

, , ,    . 
  . -     +  52.4.
 -  -     52.5.
1.    ?
2.   -   ,     ?
.

----------


## .

*zy*,  -     ?
*lenchicos*,          ?    ?

----------


## lenchicos

., ,    ,    .

----------


## .

,   2 .         - -

----------


## EugeneD

?      ,  ! ,     2,    -   ,  - 0.   -   .    , ,  :_ "                2            (  )."_   ,   : _"5.3.    020        "_

----------


## .

2.

----------


## lenchicos

. 
 2   2      .
   -   .   ?   ?

----------


## .

.
       ?      -

----------


## lenchicos

, 52.4- , 52.5 - .
     -  ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenchicos

.,        !. !

----------

,     ,        .        ,       .     -   :Confused:

----------

> ,     ,        .


3 . . 80  




> ...   -


 ?

----------


## .

,     .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Natusik777

,     ,  , /  .       ?

----------


## .



----------


## Nadinak

!
   6%.
   9 ,
       .
    37 .
, ,     ?
 ,     ?      - ? 
 - ?

    !    !
P.S. ,         "" ? :Smilie:

----------


## Novice75

(  )  "      "  :Frown:    ,      -,    .  *     ,      , ..  .        .?*

----------

> ,      , ..  .        .?


  =  

. 310  





> 3  2002 . N -3 -23/275
> _( .   2003  2004)_
>      ()  
> 
> 
> 
>     ()          
>      (  -    )     , 
>      - .

----------


## .

*Nadinak*,          .

----------


## Nadinak

!!!

----------


## Lada52

,    ,     ...

----------


## Marina V.

,   +   ?

----------


## Novice75

** 


> =


  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*Lada52*,      ;

----------


## Andyko

*Marina V.*,    ;

----------

,    ,      ,        .    .

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## Lada52

> *Lada52*,      ;


    ,          ? :Redface:

----------


## .

*Lada52*,     ,     .  ,     :Wink: 
     - ,     ,     .

----------

> 20- 
> 
> ...
> 
>  
>  -


.   14 .  2    4, -1     .    .
1.         2009 ?
2.    0,1.    ?
3.   4         ,?

----------

> .   14 .  2    4, -1     .    .
> 1.         2009 ?
> 2.    0,1.    ?
> 3.   4         ,?


, .        , ?

----------


## 1985

:       :       ,    (, , ., .)?    50%.  !

----------


## .

**,     .     ,  -?       :Frown:   :Frown: 
*1985*,  .    50%   .

----------


## 1985

> *1985*,  .    50%   .


 !  :Love:

----------


## SKELA22

,     4  ,    ,       ?     ,     ?

----------

> **,     .     ,  -?       
> *1985*,  .    50%   .


  ,   1   2   4  .           ?           




> !   : ,  6%,  23 ,           .      .  :        .       .       (        ).   ,    15       .          , ,   ( , ,         ). ?         . ?  :     ? ,     ,    ?   :       ?   ,     -     ...    .


 " ". 

 ,   :Frown:

----------

> ,   1   2   4  .           ?           
> 
> 
> 
>  " ". 
> 
>  ,


 
                20   ,     ()  -   20-  ,   ,      ().     ,     ,          ,        (    )

         20   14 .

----------


## .

20 .    1

----------

> 20 .    1


  :Smilie: . ,   ,    :Frown:   -  50 .  +300-500   .

----------


## .

50,  200

----------

> 50,  200


  :Frown: 
   4  ,      0,1,   1?

----------


## .

1   .     .      0, -

----------

> 1   .     .      0, -


 0  .             0,1  - .   ,   .     ,  ,   1-     0,1 -   0,1. ,  !!!

----------


## TatashaP

!
      ,        , 
, ,    , . 
         ,   ,      ?
  ? 
.

----------


## .

-?   ? .    , .   -  .

----------


## TatashaP

. .    .

----------


## SKELA22

,   , 




> 4  ,    ,       ?     ,     ?

----------


## Lela3135

. ,     . ,     .

----------


## Veta_001

,       ,    ? 
    ?  :Wow:

----------

> * 1.  * 
>  ..
> 2.              ,     ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .


,          . , ,     .

----------

> , ,     .


 




> ,          .


,     0%

----------

> . ,     . ,     .


   :

-  : . 97
-   "   " N 208-: . 88 

...

*Veta_001*,  ,    ?

----------


## Veta_001

1) ,         ?
2)     ?
3)   ,   ?!
.

----------

> 1)         ?






> 2)     ?


..?  :Smilie: 



> 3)   ,   ?!


 
     -    .




> . 80  
> ...
>     ()      
>        .

----------


## Goggi

,  

   , -, -

    -    2

    2 = 1,0

   2 = 0,5

 :Wink:   !

----------


## Veta_001

1)     ...     :Love:  
           ,      1  (((       (((  2 ...

2)      - ?!

  .  ,    "" )))

----------

> 2)      - ?!


" "  107

   .

----------


## Veta_001

,       ...,    ...       :Frown:

----------

> ,       ...


       ,     
   -    :Smilie:  



> ,    ...


   ?



> 


  :yes:     ;
      -

----------


## Veta_001

))    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Goggi*,         .         .

----------


## Lela3135

[QUOTE= ;52982808]   :

-  : . 97
-   "   " N 208-: . 88 

...

 1. 2010    .  ?

----------


## Richi1982

!
     15%.     2010.
    .       .
   ,     :
1.   /  ...
2.     ,         (..  ).
 ?
  !
,   ,     !!!

----------


## Veta_001

\   .  .\., , ?!  :Frown:

----------


## EugeneD

...    ,   -     -  ?      ,   ..    ,      ? ,   ?

----------


## Larik

> \   .  .\., , ?!


,   .

----------


## EugeneD

> !
>      15%.     2010.
>     .       .
>    ,     :
> 1.   /  ...
> 2.     ,         (..  ).
>  ?
>   !
> ,   ,     !!!


      ...        !   ?   -  --           2     .

----------


## Larik

*EugeneD*,   .       20 ,   .

----------


## EugeneD

,      ...

----------


## Veta_001

.     .  !!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Veta_001

4 -  I -      . -  ..  ?! 
   ,    ?!

----------


## .

.

----------


## Veta_001

1)       "",   ,  ?!
2)  . 9,  .   ...???  11 ??        ?!
!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

1.  
2.     (     ),

----------


## Veta_001

. 3  , . 3 .. .  212 ...???  :Redface:

----------


## Larik

2  3,    5

----------


## Veta_001

!!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## Richi1982

> ...        !   ?   -  --           2     .


, ,   ...
!  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .
  ,    ,          .     .     ,    .            "  "  "   ".
 .

----------


## Larik

*Richi1982*,     .      ,   .

----------


## Richi1982

> *Richi1982*,     .


 Larik, .   ...?       ?
   ,  ,    ...

----------


## Larik

*Richi1982*,     -...     ?

----------


## Richi1982

,   ?

----------


## Richi1982

> *Richi1982*,     -...     ?


       - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=207156...
              ... 
Larik,     ,     .     ?  -      ???

----------


## .

*Richi1982*, , ,  .          .       .

----------

> , ,   ...
> !  2009        (1 , , 9 )  !        25 , ,    .      25 .
>   ,    ,          .     .     ,    .            "  "  "   ".
>  .


,     ,  ,  ,     .   -  10 . ..        ?     . -   -    ?

----------

> ,     ,  ,  ,     .   -  10 . ..        ?     . -   -    ?


  20 . . -   , ,    ?

----------


## vbkz1978

, .    ()    2 ,   3  .     ? .

----------


## Feminka

> ?

----------

,        ,   3  030            ..     ,     .  .                       .

----------


## .

*Feminka*,           .   ,     



> ..


    . ,

----------

. ,     [/QUOTE]

        .     ,   16     10 .           3  030      ,   . .    10 .

----------


## .

.   6   ?

----------

,  ,

----------

,  ,,2 ,

----------


## .

,   - ,      ? 
      .

----------

,     16     ?     ,       030            ,

----------


## .

50%   .

----------


## Burdaeva

! 
   "" 6%.   .   1  2010.     9     ? -    %         .  1983  .  .

----------


## Larik

13% - ,  8%  , 6% .  -      % 0,2.

----------

> 50%   .

----------



----------


## Larik

> 


     .... -

----------

3   23456,     38804.18

----------

> 3   23456,     38804.18


  030

----------


## Burdaeva

!         ?

----------


## .

**,     ?         50%.          50%   .
*Burdaeva*,

----------


## Burdaeva

)

----------

> **,     ?         50%.          50%   .


  34965,       17483

17483

----------


## 9

!
  27.09.2010 ().    01.10.2010.
     -?    ,   -      ?

----------


## Andyko

*9*,   .

----------


## 9

..  3      9 :
1)  (-1151001) (     3   ?)
2)    , ..   1.10.2010 - ?
3)      ,        ?
  ,     !

----------


## an.krolik

3 . 2,    -    -1  9     ,     !      -1      ?  ?   ?

----------


## Palinna

. . . 
-  ,   .
   (  -),  (6%)      .   01.07-31.09      ? 
  01    ,      3 .  ?

----------

1.07  30.09.
    1   .

----------


## Palinna

> 1.07  30.09.
>     1   .


.
..      ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## Palinna

> ,  ,    :   ,         .          ,  .            27   ,    .   ?       ?   ?    ?


   ,    ,    (    ).

----------

,!

----------


## EugeneD

! *Palinna* -    ""...     ,  1    ,           .

----------

> -1  9     , 
>     !


  ?



> -1      ?


 212 

* http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...01&postcount=2

----------

> ..  3      9


 :yes: 



> 2)    , ..   1.10.2010 - ?


 :yes:

----------


## andrey1501

,    6 %  ,       3 ,       : 61,20. - 1    1777.-   .,         1  3094 .        ,       3 .    1         3 ?

----------


## .

. 
              .     .
 ,     ,   20

----------


## andrey1501

1         3 ?

----------


## .

9 ,     1    3 ,    9 ?

----------


## Impaciente

.
 .     -.  03.09.

1.                -1110018         ??   2    (  )

2.        ?    ?

3.              3 ,     .          , ?

----------


## oleg.zudikhin

> . 
>               .     .


     .

 ,  .
           .

----------


## @

> ! *Palinna* -    ""...     ,  1    ,           .


C!!!
..    ,    , 
 6% -     9 . :yes:

----------

> 34965,       17483
> 
> 17483


                   030  3

----------


## _

!
            .  , 6%,  .

        10 000.       600.

         30 000.    30000*6%-600=1200 .           .  (  1000),       .

          .  3      50000.      3  50000*0,06=3000.       ,  ,     . ,         3000-1000=2000.     2000-1200-600=200.
 200     3 .

   ?      ,    ,       . .

   . ,       ,   ,          , ..   .   ?     ,          ,       .


   ?

   . ,      ,   ,          , ..     200 .   ?     ,          ,       .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Impaciente

> .
>  .     -.  03.09.
> 
> 1.                -1110018         ??   2    (  )
> 
> 2.        ?    ?
> 
> 3.              3 ,     .          , ?


  :Confused:

----------


## an.krolik

,        -1

----------

> ,        -1


  :Smilie: 

  ,

----------

> -.  03.09.2010
> 1.            
>     -1110018


 :yes: 



> 2.        ?    ?


 : http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172232/



> 3.              3 , 
>     .


   ?

----------


## Impaciente

> : http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172232/
> 
>    ?


4-

----------


## Elena Cooper

...  ,  ,     ...
     14 ?     15!
 ,  ,   ,      ...  !
   ?       ...   ?

----------


## EugeneD

...       15-.     ** 15-...

----------


## Veranda

!   
   .
 ,   1      020  030,            ?

----------


## .

,    .  ,    8

----------


## Elena Cooper

, ,  ...    )
  - )))  :yes:

----------


## Veranda

.!!!

----------

-,  -1  17.70.519 -   .       ,   .
     ,       - 
     ,  ?
  /     - .

----------

6%,    ,  ,  ,            9 .?

----------


## .

.
  ,

----------


## upravlenie_firmoi

+    
      ?

----------


## .



----------

, ,             ?  .

----------


## .

.        ,    14 .

----------

> , ,             ?  .


 100 
212

----------

> ...     ,   2  ...


     ,    ..

----------

> -,  -1  17.70.519 -   .       ,   .
>      ,       - 
>      ,  ?
>   /     - .


     ?? ,    .   .

----------


## Dalton

( 6%)  2-   .        .   2-     -1.
   3-    -1  ()  ?

----------

> ?? ,    .   .


,       ,     -.      ,      , ,   :-)

----------


## .

*Dalton*,        .         ,

----------


## xyliganka

1  2010     , ..     ,    .          9  ,   .   :                9 ?
       .

----------


## Veranda

:
   ,   ,     ,     .       . 
       ,     - ,   ?
         ?   ?

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:     ,      
       .  .

----------


## .

*Veranda*, - ?     ?

----------


## Veranda

,    .

----------


## xyliganka

-    .  ,    ,      !

----------

!  ,     .   ,       .

----------

:         ,     ?

----------


## .

**,   .      .

----------

,    ,    ,     -  .    ,  .  !

----------


## .

**,      ,       .
  ""   .     ,   ,      .     .

----------

,  .
      , :         ,     ?

----------


## .

3 ,

----------


## 999

! , ,  ?           6%,    3         ,    (+        ).    ?            6%?   -         ?    ,  ,       ,      (

----------

!
   4-,  ,      (     ),       ,       ...

----------


## EugeneD

> ! , ,  ?           6%,    3         ,    (+        ).(


 --  --!   **   ?

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

)
     , ,    ,        )))

----------


## 999

*EugeneD*, - .        6%.       ,          ,      ,     6%.        .    (

----------


## .

*999*,  -?   ,  ,    .   ,

----------


## 999

-. , ,     ?   ,   6%,  15%   -             ,   ,          ,       ,        (   -   ).    ,   ,      ( ).      )

----------


## EugeneD

> -         ?


 ,          ...    !              :  ,     ,        ,  ,    .

----------


## EugeneD

,     ?

----------


## 999

> :  ,     ,        ,  ,    .


      -,   ,     1       ?

----------


## 999

3 ,..     .

----------


## EugeneD

> -,   ,     1       ?


 !      -   ,       -       ,   .

----------


## EugeneD

> 3 ,..     .


 ,     ?

----------


## 999

?  -  ,   .  , ,     1,..   (   .)        ,       ?       ?

----------


## EugeneD

1)    !    ,   ,  " " .   -  , ... 2)    ,       - , ,    ,  ? ,        ?        ?   2009  . ,     ,    , -,     ?  3)        ,     ... ,   , !    -  , -.

----------


## 999

!   !

----------

**,  .. ...  )

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,         ,     1     ???    ???

----------


## .

20 .    ?
    ""   .       ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

:Redface: ,  ???

----------


## Larik

*oksana.gromova83*,       ,  .

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,

----------


## Larik

*oksana.gromova83*,      ....             ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,  , . . . -       :Frown:

----------


## IRENA_

- -  16  2010 ,
1.     -     ?
2.            ?

----------


## Veta_001

1)     . (, 15%)?!
2) ,     .  :Frown:     ,  ?!
.

----------


## EugeneD

*IRENA:*   -    ,  .  ,      ,   100% ,   ,   ...

----------


## .

> 1)     . (, 15%)?!


        .
,  ,    ,      .

----------


## Veta_001

, . 
, .,      ""  ,   9 .   ,         2011?!  ?!

----------


## IRENA_

(-    .     )    ?

----------


## Veta_001

,      :

  .  (  ...  . )
18210501020011000110


.03.2010
0
0

.. - 3
 - 01
:    2010 .  ????????????

.

----------


## IRENA_

> *IRENA:*   -    ,  .  ,      ,   100% ,   ,   ...


 :Redface: sorry!

----------


## ellenka36

> ,  , . . . -


    . , ,  )))      , , ! ! :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 2011?!  ?!


   2  2010    1  2011




> .03.2010


     1  2010?

----------


## Veta_001

1  2    ,  ,    ,   ., \    15        15 .

----------


## .

,  , 3  .       9 .   ,

----------


## Veta_001

, !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

.
 , ,        . .  ????   100 .

----------

. ,   ??

----------


## .

10       :Frown:

----------

,    3 .         21,   20-,   ,      .

----------


## .

, .

----------

:Smilie: 
  ,  ,      .     ? (      ). ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

.      ,

----------

?

----------


## Larik

**,

----------

!

----------

!
 ,     ,     ,   ,        2?

----------


## .



----------

:Smilie: 
-20-   ?
-   040  050    ,    ?
-     ?

 !!!

----------

> 


.

----------


## Veta_001

1)  ,     ,  50 000   .. .,  50 000  15% = 7 500   ..?!

2) ,       ., ..  ?   .?!

3)   ,    -  - .-?     .. ""? ..   . ,        (    .)?!

  .

----------


## .

> -20-   ?


 20 -   



> ?

----------


## .

*Veta_001*,    .       ,    ,     .
 ,

----------


## 6

,      ,     !!! 
   6%  14  2010  (15    )   . 
     ,       

  2010 . = 4330 .

 :

 . = 14%
 . = 6%
 = 1,1%
 = 2%

   3  2010  (2   + 15  ):

 . = 4330 * 14% * 2 + 4330 * 14% /31 * 15 = 1505,722581 .
 . = 4330 * 6% * 2 + 4330 * 6% /31 * 15 = 645,3096774 .
 = 4330 * 1,1% * 2 + 4330 * 1,1% /31 * 15 = 118,3067742 .
 = 4330 * 2% * 2 + 4330 * 2% /31 * 15 = 215,1032258 .

   (+)  3  2484,442258 .

  3   54182 .   54182*0,06 = 3*250,92 .

  4    150.000 .   6%    9000 .
   (+)  4  ( 3  )  3000,69 .
   (+)  3  4  2484,442258 + 3000,69 = 5485,132258 .
-------------------------  ---------------------------


1)       (+) 5485,132258 . (  )
   3    3250,92/2 = 1625,46 .     6% (..  3  + = 2484,442258 .),
   4  : 9000 - ( 5485,132258 - 1625,46 ) = 5140,327742 .

    ))    ?:
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

2)   5  ?  1 -   6%, 2 -   2 - 

3)      ,   ""     ?                 ? 

4)      ???

5)        ,     3       ?         ,      .?

    ?

----------

!
,     25       (  6%),   ?
    !

----------


## EugeneD

.

----------

( 15%). , ,              -     ?

----------

.           ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

;
   : 


> !

----------


## .

** ,      2   1  2011

----------

,!
, ,  .    .2010 .,      (, )?

----------


## Larik

> ,!
> , ,  .    .2010 .,      (, )?


    ... 20   .

----------

!
,      ?       .     ?? !

----------


## Larik

.   ....

----------

> ,      ?


  :yes: 



> .     ??


 
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/119606/

----------

,  !

----------

,      ,     !!! 
   6%  14  2010  (15    )   . 
     ,       

  2010 . = 4330 .

 :

 . = 14%
 . = 6%
 = 1,1%
 = 2%

   3  2010  (2   + 15  ):

 . = 4330 * 14% * 2 + 4330 * 14% /31 * 15 = 1505,722581 .
 . = 4330 * 6% * 2 + 4330 * 6% /31 * 15 = 645,3096774 .
 = 4330 * 1,1% * 2 + 4330 * 1,1% /31 * 15 = 118,3067742 .
 = 4330 * 2% * 2 + 4330 * 2% /31 * 15 = 215,1032258 .

   (+)  3  2484,442258 .

  3   54182 .   54182*0,06 = 3*250,92 .

  4    150.000 .   6%    9000 .
   (+)  4  ( 3  )  3000,69 .
   (+)  3  4  2484,442258 + 3000,69 = 5485,132258 .
-------------------------  ---------------------------


1)       (+) 5485,132258 . (  )
   3   3250,92/2 = 1625,46 .     6% (..  3  + = 2484,442258 .),
  4  : 9000 - ( 5485,132258 - 1625,46 ) = 5140,327742 .

    ))    ?:
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

2)   5  ? 1 -   6%, 2 -   2 - 

3)      ,   ""     ?                ? 

4)      ???

5)        ,     3       ?         ,      .?

    ?

----------


## .

.       :Wink:    .   ,   



> 9000 - ( 5485,132258


    ,    .     4  ,

----------

> 5)        , 
>     3       ? (  6%)
>         ,      .?

----------

> .         .   ,   
>     ,    .     4  ,


  :Wink: 
 ,    6%    ?       3.344 = 3.34, 3.345 = 3.35.

     ,   :
 54182+150000 =  204*182
 6% = 204 182*0,06 = 12*250,92

      6%
  - ( + ) -    3 

12250,92 - 5485,13 - 1625,46 = 5*140,33   5140 . 

?

----------


## .

, .       .           ,

----------


## EugeneD

...  ,   " ". , ,      ()   ...       ,      .

----------


## RajichenoK

..,   :    (  ,     )    (   .  ,    .        9    :Frown:

----------


## alkiviada

.      
 6%  ,  27.02.2010

      8850
        ,             10073,75 ( 2010 )

:

1.    /     (10073*3/4=7555,31)           50%    4425            4 ?
2.       ,                ?

 .

----------

> 10073*3/4=7555,31


 ...      3/4 ?? 




> /







> ,


  2010  -

----------


## EugeneD

3    3/4  10073,75...    -         ?

----------


## alkiviada

> 3    3/4  10073,75...    -         ?


    2 ,   1,  3/4   ..)))

 , EugeneD ,   ...)))

----------


## ***

:     6%,   .       . .            ?       .  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, .     ,  2     ,  3- ,      ,        3- ???,

----------


## .

.      .

----------

> .      .


 : ""?

----------



----------


## .

.         2 ,       ?

----------

> .         2 ,       ?


       ,      , - .
    ? 
      ,         19.10??????

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


    !)))

----------

9     ,    ?      ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

-       ,     ,   - ?

----------


## Andyko

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

. -

----------


## .



----------

25 .
, ,            ?
 .   -  ,      -        ???

----------


## .

?

----------

1.         /,      4. ..       ,            / 
2.     ,  /

----------

> ?


  )   ,    108  109   .

    ,    ,         )

----------

> 1.         /,      4. ..       ,            / 
> 2.     ,  /


 !  ,      .      ,      (
,       ) ,    ,    -       ,       -   )

----------

.       "  6% !"      :Smilie:

----------

> .       "  6% !"


     ?)
   6       )

----------


## .

15%,     ( 1,2  3 .),   ,  ,    .   -     ?

----------

-   .     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

* .*, .     ,

----------


## Veta_001

, , ,     .   .,  ?! .

----------

veta,  15 -

----------


## Veta_001

,  ,  .. . -  ?! 
  - . - ?!       .

----------

-

----------


## rigick2

. ,  2011             . ?  ,       .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## rigick2

2    2011 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## EugeneD

, ...

----------


## Lukoshka

!
, !
 6%.      .,     ,      (  ).
1.     :   ( . )      .?
2.                      ?
    !

----------


## .

1.  
2.

----------

.  .    ,    ,       030  3      ,        0?

----------


## Lilya K

! ,   ...        .0710002    3-    9 ???

----------


## Andyko

9

----------


## Lilya K

! :Smilie:

----------

030   3  :       ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )              ,      ,     ,         ,      .   0

----------


## inna99

!!!     :   ,  15%,  30   ,        ?  !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*inna99*,  -  ,       :Frown: 
 .       .    1

----------


## e.sinko

!  ,    ,     ,     .

----------

,  ,  6% , 25  -     9      (22 ), .. 2  ...?

----------


## Larik

25 ...

----------

> 25 ...


! 
ps.
     .

----------


## Marincik

!   ,  .    ( )      6% ( ).       ?    ?
     ,   .

----------


## marikrasil

, .       6%,   ,  ,      ,   "   ",         !!!    - ?!!  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Marincik*,         ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*marikrasil*,  ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,     : -   ( )
   (-)   "  0"  :yes:

----------


## Marincik

[quote]Marincik,         ?
,            ?    ?        ?         ,         ?  ? ,    :Redface:

----------


## annv

! , ,  .    6%.   2-             .   3-    ,      .        9      ?

----------


## .

*Marincik*,    ,          :Frown:   .            .      
*annv*, .

----------


## Marincik

-     ,      .        ,         .     :yes:

----------

,    .
, , 6%,  .
30.09.2010    200 ..
01.10.2010     .
   200 ..     3    4   ?
..       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lara*

!
   .   (   ),        . :     ? ?       ?
   !

----------


## .

.      ,    .

----------


## Lara*

. !
     ,     , ?

----------


## .

150 ..       ,   .

----------


## Lara*

*.*,    .    :   ,       ?    ? (   ,   ).

----------


## .

:Big Grin:

----------


## Lara*

*.*, ,       .  :yes:

----------


## lilik2003

( 140) 12
 (.180)                          7
  (.190)           5

----------


## JuliaNY

!
,    6% ( ).      ..    ,  " ".   ,   .    -    ,   ,     .
 .

----------


## .

.

----------


## EugeneD

, ,   ""  !     -  , ...        .

----------


## Rom5

.   6%.    . 
        3  6 .2010. 
      ,  .-.  ? , -  ?

----------

*lilik2003*, 



> ( 140) 12
>  (.180) 7
>   (.190) 5

----------

*Rom5*, 
 ?  :      ..  ... , ,    01.01-30.09.2010       /      .           1,2,3  2010     .

----------

, 25

----------


## .



----------


## Rom5

**, ,   .

----------

, ,       3  2010 ,      18.08.10?     ?    6 %   !!!

----------

> ?


  6%       3

----------

> 6%       3


      , ,?     .

----------


## Larik

,   . 
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------

> ,   . 
> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0


     .

----------


## Larik

**,       31.12.2010.      .

----------

?      .

----------


## Larik

31.12.2010  .     .   ,   , ,    .

----------


## Veta_001

2  + 1 .    3 ,     -    .- -
 3 ?! .

----------

,  ,    , 6%,                ,       9    9000,      50%      ,              ,    ?       ,      ,    ...                 ?  .

----------


## .

,     , .    .

----------


## Veta_001

,    .,  ?!

----------


## .

?

----------


## Veta_001

,  , .  - .  ..  . .?!... 
   ..  . ..?!

----------

!     ,  15%.    ,   . -     !   -     !           ?

----------


## .

**,      ,  ?
     .

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/?

----------


## .

?

----------


## buhgalterok

,      9    : 1 -   ,        .      5,          ,    ,   ,    ,      .       30.09.2010 = 3,  1  5.  ,      ?    ?         ?          4- ( 5):       ?

----------


## Makc-777

26  !!!!!
 - 6 %,  .    -
.
1.     ?
2.       ?
3.     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Makc-777

:
      ,    ,   1  224    ,    ,     ,     ,

----------

" " .      -

----------


## EugeneD

? , !

----------


## .

, ,     ,           4-,        ?   2011? , .

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


..     ,       14% (8%    6%     1967 .),   -1,  .  0,2%,   4-    .  2011 .         ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

> 


*.*, !

----------


## buhgalterok

> ..     ,       14% (8%    6%     1967 .),   -1,  .  0,2%,   4-    .  2011 .         ?


--,        :Frown:   :Frown:   - ? ., , ,   ?   4- ?   - ,          ?           ?

----------


## SAKH

,        ,      !

 :



> 3.     :  !           25 .


    ,   ?    25  ,      ?

    6 %             .      (       ).            2010 ...

  ,           ,              .   - 31.12.10 .       ,    2011 . !
   ,   25  ... :Frown: 




> 7.     :
> 1.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    .


 ?!        .    ,   ...

  ,                     ?! 
        ?!
     1          ?!
        ?!

----------


## EugeneD

3 (  ),  *7 -  * ?   6%, ,     !   3      :     - ,     .   25-         ,   6%   .         .

----------

> 25  ,      ?


: . 346.21 "    "




> 1          ?!





> 3.         
> 
> -  .      
>    ,    .
> 
> 
> 
> **   ,  . 75


. 58

----------


## SAKH

*EugeneD*, 


> 3      :     - ,     .


   ...   ,    -  20 ,   ...



> 25-         ,   6%   .         .


    ,   1      . ..                2010        . 
  :
    ,      ,        . 
               .
     2010       ,    ..         25  ( III )     ?     IV ..   ?!
   ,     25 ?!

----------

> ,     25 ?!

----------


## Inessa

!

----------


## buhgalterok

-, ,   523  :Frown:

----------


## .

*buhgalterok*,      ?           ?          :Embarrassment:

----------

> ..     ,       14% (8%    6%     1967 .),   -1,  .  0,2%,   4-    .  2011 .         ?


      0,6% (            ).    ,   0,2%.      0,2% (   **   )?

----------


## Larik

> 0,6% (            ).    ,   0,2%.      0,2% (   **   )?


       ?       ...
 ,      .

----------


## 2009

.           ,          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2009

*.*, 
,   .           ,          31  2011 ?          .

----------


## .

-?    ?  , .   ?

----------


## 2009

*.*, 
 ""    .  2-    ,    ....   ...     ""   . 
  !    ....

----------


## 2009

*.*, 
      ...   (     )  .          ).

----------


## .

,

----------


## buhgalterok

> ?       ...
>  ,      .


,    ,         ,    ,    . 
  ,                 ?    -      ,  -          ,        ,  ,   :Frown:         0,2%      :Frown: .

----------


## buhgalterok

...  ,        (   +       ),     4-   ?     6   4  5,   9   6   10-   10.  ?   2      (  6)?

----------


## .

> -      ,  -


       .        
       ?

----------

> .        
>        ?


 ,   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## ...

! . 24/06/10  : .-. , .- .  ,     .
 2-  3-      .
     -,        -2,   5      .
 :       -     -2? 
    ,    -  ...

----------


## .

*...*,      2  3    ,      ?

----------


## ...

,  .

----------


## .

,     .        ,         , ,  ? 
       2  3 ,       :Wink:

----------


## ...

,    ???      ,  .  -   ???      ...

----------


## ...

-       -     -2? 
   -        .-

----------


## .

> ,   ?


         ,       ,   ,   ?    ,     .       .



> ,  .  -   ??


       ,          .      ,       .
      ,        .
  -    ,       .    .
          ,   .    ,            ?

----------


## ...

, *.*

----------

-          .      -      :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.    1 .

----------


## buhgalterok

!    4-  -     :Frown: .

----------


## 75

!        .      2007 .   .          2008, 2009, 2010 ?

----------


## 75

,   3   .

----------

*75*, . . 22.3 129- 


* http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=65839




> 2008, 2009, 2010 ?


 



> ,   3   .


  :yes:

----------


## 75

!
, ,   -  ?    ?     .   -   ?
       2008,2009 ? -  7

----------


## .

> ?


 .       



> .


  ?  ?      ? 

 ,         ,         ,    .
,           .

----------

! !           .   .   :   2010     06.04.2010 .  ,    2 .  ,   2   ,   1        .     2     .  ,  , ,        .     3 ,   .        ,             .         ,   ,      ,   ,       ,      2 ,    1 ,   .   ,      15    (   )     .    3 ,        1 .   2 :      1  (,        3 ,          )      .      . , ,         .      ,    -  .

----------


## .

> ,    2 .


  ?  ?  ?    ,   ?
     ?

----------


## akdominanta

> !!!    ,  :     6%,       39000, .   2340 .    117000,  : (117000*0,06)-2340=4680 .           4680,  5460,  780 .  9   221000,  (221000*0,06)-2340-5460=5460. 
>        , ..         . 
> 1.       9 ?      ?
> 2.     9     9002,25.      ?        ... .
>   .


  : 221000*6%=13960,       50%   6630    (13960-9002,25= 4957,75,        50%,   6630)      6630.       ,  6630-2340-5460=+1170.     9 .  ,        ,     ,        ,     .

----------

> ?  ?  ?    ,   ?
>      ?


,     . ,       ? 
         ,      ,  06.04    .   ,      ,      .

----------


## .

,       ,        ,     ?    ,    ?

----------


## akdominanta

.            ?  ,    -1    , , ,   , .              .     .                 -1.

----------

.    .     .      .     :      .            ,     .     .        ,     .      .        . !  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## .

** ,  -     ,    ,      .    ,  99,9% .          .
  -  ,   ,     ,           .
        ?        ?

----------


## akdominanta

,       .      ,    .     .

----------


## JasminPrelest

> * 3.     :*
>   !           25 .


   :-(( 
    ?   ,   ?  !

 4 
 09

18210501010011000110; ; ; .03.2010;0; 25.10.2010; 
 ,   .,   -  .  3  2010

----------


## .

,    ?      .     03?     .

----------


## JasminPrelest

> :-((


   ? :Hmm:

----------


## .



----------

4    3- ,   ????

----------


## EugeneD

--?  , ,  !

----------

.            ,      ( 3 ),          . ..   ,        ,    -        ?

----------


## EugeneD

""  .       -    .

----------

,   .,     ,      .      ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## ellenka36

> ,   .,     ,      .      ,


 :Wow:

----------

("   ..."),     - ?    ?

----------


## ellenka36

-     ( )))      .

----------

.           :Smilie: 

      -   ,   ?

 ,     (       -  ),    ,

----------


## 44

, ,     4330 (     50%  )

,            .
     ...

 =
..=
..=
=
=
=
=

!

----------

> ...


  :yes:   :yes: 

*

----------


## bublik009

> ""  .       -    .


!!!!   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## bublik009

.             ?          ,      .             (7500  12000)

----------


## Andyko

> ,


.

----------


## mariy201

,  ,     ,              ,    ,    26    ?    :   ,          ?     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

*mariy201*,  -    ?   :Frown:

----------


## andr01d

,        4- ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## SSTB

,    .      ,      ,      ,      -1, 4-? 
,  . 46 212- : _                        ...,      5    ,   ()    ,_  ..
    !      ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## Lada52

> ,    .      ,      ,      ,      -1, 4-? 
> ,  . 46 212- : _                        ...,      5    ,   ()    ,_  ..
>     !      ,   .


    -   ...

----------


## SSTB

,    (/)   ,   ,   ,      . 
    (,  3 ),   ?       ,    (__  3 ).

----------

> (,  3 ),   ?


  ()     ""  


. 2.1

----------


## Lada52

> (,  3 ),   ?       ,    (__  3 ).


   ,  100 .

----------


## SSTB

** 
,     -     .      ?     - "" , ..  ,       ,  .
 ,      .     ,  ,  __ .
 ,           .
  -        ,    ???

----------


## .88

!      ?        2010  (   ,   )?  :
)   2010 
)  1  2011 

)  25  2011

----------


## EugeneD

* 346.21.7:* ,      ,    ,           1  2  346.23  .

----------


## EugeneD

*
 346.23.*  
1. -              .   
*-*   31  ,     .   
2. * - *                  30  ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

...    ,  ,  :   .    -  31 ,  30 .

----------


## .88

> ...    ,  ,  :   .    -  31 ,  30 .


, ,   ()   2010 ?

----------


## EugeneD

,       ? , .346.23.3 -  - ?

----------


## .

> -        ,


       ,      ?           :Wink:

----------


## .88

> ,       ? , .346.23.3 -  - ?


    .            2010  (,   ),          .

----------


## Andyko

> 30


.

----------


## .

*.88*,    ,    30    :Smilie:

----------


## .88

> *.88*,    ,    30


    ?  :Smilie:     ,          ()  4  (  2010   ).
 :
 1     25 
 2  ( 6   )    25 
 3  ( 9   )    25 

, , :     4  ( 2010   )????????  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> **,      , ** *  ,    *       1  2  346.23  .





> -  ** ** ** *  30*  ,     .

----------


## .88

> 


      ,    ,   ,  ,  -,  ,  -,   .   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .88

> 


,    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


    ?  ,     :Wink: 



> * 346.21.7:* ,      , *   ,    *       1  2  346.23  .





> *
>  346.23.*  
> 1. -              .   
>        -    31  ,     .   
> 2. * - *  *  30*  ,     .


      ?   :Frown:

----------

> ,     -     .


   ...
    ,     ""   :Smilie: 




> - "" , ..  , 
>       ,  .


 :yes: 




> ,      . 
>     ,  ,  __ .


 :Smilie: 

...       ; 
,  " "   :Type: 

 . 46 212- --    . 119  :



> _  . 1999_
>  119.   
> 
> 1.  
>  ""        ,   
>   ,   " 2"  ,
> 
> *  5   , 
>   ()   * , 
> ...


* , ,  :



> _  . 2010_
> 119.   
> 
>  
>  ""        
> 
> *  5    , 
>   ()   * , 
>        ,    , 
>    30       1 000 .


        . 119
""   :



> ...
> 
> 
>  1  1  23   (   - . 2.1, . 28 212-), 
>      -  122 . (. 47 212-)
> 
>   ,       .
> 
>  119 (. 46 212-) 
> ...


()       17.03.2003 N 71

 :
    16.12.2008 N 1069-- (. 2.1)
       7  2006 . N 03-73/06-2/4574
       16  2007 . N 62-4852/06

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=254105
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=347115

----------

> ,           .
>   -


,    ::nyear::

----------


## SSTB

** 
    .
  ,  ,   ,  ,   ,  .
,       .    ...

----------


## SSTB

,       :Embarrassment: 
        ?
  ,    -     , ..   .
      ? 
,         ?

----------


## .

> ?


      .    ,     .
     "          "

----------


## SSTB

.   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## inna99

!  ,       4     ?  !

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*,    ?

----------

!
 2   . 
   (    1311 .).

1.        2- .
. 119 . 1  .
 -: 20.07.10, .  : 23.07.10.
: 100 .

1.        3- .
. 119  .
 -: 20.10.10, .  : 24.11.10.
: 1000 .

,  . 
    ?    ?
     ,     .

    ,  20.01.11       . 
"   ,    ".
    ?      ,      ?

----------

> ?    ?


.  01.09.2010        100  1000 .



> ,     .


 .



> **  ,    ".
>     ?      ,      ?


 ,  ,

----------

!  , .                                                              27.09.2010 .   74.84  (     ).    ( )     .  1.11.2010 .    .  1.11.2010 .,   .  ,  , :                                                                                                                    1)       ,      ;                                                                                                                 2)         30.04.2011 .
 , .

----------

> ,  , : 1)       ,      ;


      ,    , ..      .            ?



> 2)         30.04.2011 .


   ,    20.01.11,   25.01.11

----------


## help_little_buh

,   ,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?



 3-

----------


## help_little_buh

!   ?   ?

----------

> ?



 30.04.2011  2010

----------


## help_little_buh

...  :Redface:  
     ,    "",  ,  ,    4 . , 1 . 3-?
    ... 2008, 2009, 2010... ,    1000 . 
   .

----------

> ,    , ..      .            ?


, ,   ,        ,  ,       ?

----------


## .

**,              1 ,

----------


## help_little_buh

> ,    "",      4 . , 1 . 3-?
>     ... 2008, 2009, 2010...


? .

----------


## IPv6

!
  6% (),      2010  .  . 

          ?      (   )         ?          -  .

                 ,    -    /  ?

!

----------


## .

> (   )         ?


         -2  -6-1

----------

> **,              1 ,


    .

----------


## .

?           :Frown: 
         ,   -4

----------

> ?          
>          ,   -4


,   ,    . ,     -4?    .

----------

> ,   ,    . ,     -4?    .


 ,  .    ,           .         -4?

----------


## .

> ,           .


 ,  .        ,      .
       .    -          :Frown:

----------

> ,  .        ,      .
>        .    -


      .  74.84 (     ).   ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,   ,    


>

----------


## MegaPon

-      4            ...  :yes:   :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------

* 6.     :*
,     5 :

1.    ,  4  (  :   871  06.11.09) -   14 .( ).     .

2.              ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  ).       .

----------

[??    -2 ?

----------

> ??    -2 ?





> *,* 
> * 3*  2010 .        .


.

----------

. 119 ().

----------

**,

----------


## 0

,   2 (    )      ?  -   (  -   ) ? 
.

----------

> 2 (    )      ?






> -   (  -   ) ?


 -

----------

,,             ,      ,  2011 ?

----------


## Larik

**, .   ?

----------


## Grisha_rus

1

----------

